# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin hướng dẫn cách đấu nối cho Mitsubishi MR-J20A

## hungdn

Em chào các bác,
Em đang bí vụ đấu dây amplifier MR-J20A để dùng tín hiệu pulse/direction của Mach3 với. Hiện em đang dùng nguồn 24V ngoài cho amp, đấu theo kiểu Open Collector input như sau:
-	Pin 13, 14, 15, 16 (SG) đấu chung với nhau rồi đấu ra cực (-) của nguồn 24V ngoài
-	Pin 28 (SON), 30 (LSP), 31 (LSN) đấu với (SG)
-	Pin 34 (VIN), 23 (OPC) nối chung đấu với cực (+) nguồn 24V ngoài.
-	Lần lượt câu pin 20 (PP) và 22 (NP) vào chân step và dir của mạch BOB.
Nhưng mà motor chỉ giữ thôi chứ không nhận tín hiệu step/dir, không chạy  :Big Grin:  Parameter thì em set như default hướng dẫn trong manual.
Em không biết là em đấu như vậy có đúng không? Với cả param có gì phải chỉnh không? Bác nào biết chỉ cho em với ạ, tài liệu con này khó đọc quá  :Frown: 
Em cám ơn nhiều

P/S: Em đính kèm manual, Phần 3 là cấu hình cho Positioning Servo
MR-J Instruction Manual(1)_IB-67138.pdf

----------


## huanpt

Bác đọc kỹ chỗ này nhé

----------

hungdn

----------


## hungdn

Dạ, em cũng đọc đi đọc lại rùi nhưng em ko phải dân điện nên chắc có chỗ em chưa hiểu. Bác chỉ em với  :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

Chẳng biết phải giải thích vơi bác thế nảo nữa. Ngay câu đầu tiên dã nói lên tất cả. 

Mình không phải dân điện, mà là dân tài chính.

----------

hungdn

----------


## hungdn

Hehe, em cũng đấu theo kiểu Open Collector đó mà không được.
Em quay sang đấu kiểu Differential thì ok rồi. Em mò tiếp set param  :Big Grin: 
Giờ em chưa biết phải set Step per, v với a thế nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## huanpt

Giả sử Mach3 set:
-          Unit = mm
-          1000 xung 1 đơn vị à 1 xung đi được  1/1000  đơn vị (cái này gọi là Feed per pulse hay resolution).
Công thức tổng quát là:
Feed per pulse = [(unit per revolution)/(encoder resolution)]*(CMX/CDV)
(CMX/CDV) = (Feed per pulse)*(encoder resolution)/ (unit per revolution) = (1/1000)*(4096)/(25) = 512/3125
Parameter CMX = 512 và Parameter CDV = 3125

----------

hungdn

----------


## hungdn

> Giả sử Mach3 set:
> -          Unit = mm
> -          1000 xung 1 đơn vị à 1 xung đi được  1/1000  đơn vị (cái này gọi là Feed per pulse hay resolution).
> Công thức tổng quát là:
> Feed per pulse = [(unit per revolution)/(encoder resolution)]*(CMX/CDV)
> (CMX/CDV) = (Feed per pulse)*(encoder resolution)/ (unit per revolution) = (1/1000)*(4096)/(25) = 512/3125
> Parameter CMX = 512 và Parameter CDV = 3125


Em cám ơn bác huanpt. Cho em hỏi là từ param số 7 trở đi thì có param nào mình cần set khác mặc định không ạ? Vì phần nhiều là đọc rất khó hiểu vì không biết nó ảnh hưởng thế nào đối với hệ thống.

----------


## huanpt

Đã số parameter đều có tác dụng nhất định của nó.
Bác tập làm chủ nó đi, tùy theo hệ máy và tùy theo công dụng mà cái đặt. Tại sao cứ phải Default chi cho mệt. Quên nó đi.

Lúc trước cũng phải đọc và suy nghĩ cả tháng mới hiểu được vấn đề. Chịu khó tìm trên Google, đều có hết. Nhưng nc từng vấn đề 1, chứ hỏi như bác không ai trả lời được bác đang cần cái gì vì cái gì bác cũng cần hiểu 1 lúc.

----------

hungdn

----------


## minhtan290694

> Em chào các bác,
> Em đang bí vụ đấu dây amplifier MR-J20A để dùng tín hiệu pulse/direction của Mach3 với. Hiện em đang dùng nguồn 24V ngoài cho amp, đấu theo kiểu Open Collector input như sau:
> -	Pin 13, 14, 15, 16 (SG) đấu chung với nhau rồi đấu ra cực (-) của nguồn 24V ngoài
> -	Pin 28 (SON), 30 (LSP), 31 (LSN) đấu với (SG)
> -	Pin 34 (VIN), 23 (OPC) nối chung đấu với cực (+) nguồn 24V ngoài.
> -	Lần lượt câu pin 20 (PP) và 22 (NP) vào chân step và dir của mạch BOB.
> Nhưng mà motor chỉ giữ thôi chứ không nhận tín hiệu step/dir, không chạy  Parameter thì em set như default hướng dẫn trong manual.
> Em không biết là em đấu như vậy có đúng không? Với cả param có gì phải chỉnh không? Bác nào biết chỉ cho em với ạ, tài liệu con này khó đọc quá 
> Em cám ơn nhiều
> ...


bác làm chạy chưa vậy? có thể giúp em được không ạ...em đang sài con giống của bác ạ.

----------

